# [CLOSED] Matcha Self-Serve Cataloguing - Free Furniture Cataloguing (Taking Requests for Next Week!)



## Proph

Welcome to Matcha Island! I offer* free cataloguing of furniture* and *free DIYS/random junk* at my island in a relatively self-serve manner, as I leave my island open while I AFK. This means that cataloguing here *operates on a trust system* - please read the below guidelines before coming over!

I typically open on random weekdays between 1-8PM PST and lock my thread once my island is closed for the night!

*Sets to Catalogue:*


> accessories stand
> antique set (black)
> bathroom sink
> billiard tables
> book stands
> box corner sofa
> box sofa
> champion's pennant
> chessboards
> coffee cup
> desktop computers
> fans
> fireplace
> grand pianos
> laptops
> menu chalkboards
> piano benches
> rattan set (black)
> rattan set (white)
> shower sets
> soup kettles
> street organs
> surfboards
> upright pianos
> tricycles
> whirlpool bath



*Rules/Guidelines:*

*Cataloguing and all DIYS are completely free!*
I would prefer you come with a mostly *empty inventory* - or at least the first few rows clear of items - to reduce mixups!
Everything is individually fenced so you can pick up everything in one fence and drop it right after!
*Do not mix up the items, and do not take any of the furniture in fences home! *My sets are for cataloguing - if you take items, it means other people can't catalogue them  Please check your inventory before leaving to ensure you didn't take any furniture with you!
*You may take any number of DIYS you need to complete your collections! *All DIYS on the ground should be from villagers crafting, and I've already removed most of the ones you get for free at the beginning of the game. *Please do not take any DIYs if you intend to resell them!*
Please leave via the airport!
*Please do not use wetsuits to explore parts of my island outside the fenced-off area! *
Feel free to request furniture sets you'd like to catalogue in the future! My reorderable furniture catalogue is 100% complete <3



*I will be AFK the entire time and will not respond to any messages in game*, and may only periodically reply to messages on this thread when I can. *I'm operating on a trust system here,* and will likely not do this again if any of my rules are broken and things go missing. Please don't give out this code to anyone else once you're done! Four people are allowed on my island at a time.

*If you find this thread helpful feel free to post here to keep it bumped!* I will open my island sporadically as long as I have DIYs to give away, so you're welcome to request furniture sets to catalogue if you'd like - just that I can't guarantee when I'll open my island publically next.


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Thank you!! I got a few DIYs I needed and left you a few also


----------



## Dunquixote

Whoops. Sorry didn’t see your queue link.


----------



## loveclove

Hello! I would love to come, thank you!


----------



## Crash

I would love to come if possible! sike i didn't see the queue link oops


----------



## Elle00

May I come ?


----------



## Whitela

May I come over?


----------



## Proph

Closing island now! Thank you everyone with surprising me with tips when I came back ;___;


----------



## Proph

Open again! As before, I will be AFK the whole time and will not be responsive to messages in game. Please treat my island with respect!

Some additional notes:

All furniture, clothes, etc on the Free pile will be sold to Nooks at the end of the day if no one wants them! 
If you have any spare books you'd like to donate I'll take them - I'm looking to make a few bookshelves!
You can still request items to be available to catalogue - I will open again tomorrow with the new items around the same time if anyone makes requests.


----------



## Lazy Faye

I have some extra books hanging around and would be happy to drop them off. Thanks for your generosity!
Edit: I dropped off five books in front of you! tysm


----------



## heartberry

Dropped you a brown Yucca and yellow Upright Vacuum Cleaner!

Thanks so much for the free cataloguing c:


----------



## IslaYuka

Thank you! I left 30.000 bells for you


----------



## Dabi

Hey I got disconnected and have still items from your island.. I am trying to reconnect so i can place them back. Sorry T^T


----------



## Proph

Seems there was a disconnection - sorry I didn't notice sooner!
I've put the island back up.

Thank you everyone who left me nice gifts when I came back! <3



Dabi said:


> Hey I got disconnected and have still items from your island.. I am trying to reconnect so i can place them back. Sorry T^T



Thanks for letting me know! Were they the bath towels? If you can return them today that'd be appreciated - don't feel bad about it, it's not your fault the disconnection happened!
*
[EDIT] *Bathroom towel racks have been returned! <3


----------



## kaori

Hello! Could I catalogue?


----------



## Dabi

Is this still open? I forgot to catalogue the upright piano


----------



## Proph

Open again! As before, I will be AFK the whole time and will not be responsive to messages in game. Please treat my island with respect!

Some additional notes:

*All four leaf-print wetsuits have now been added* - located to the left of my lighthouse on the left beach!
I'm still looking for a few more spare books if anyone has any they don't want for bookshelves!
You can still request items to be available to catalogue! 
Also, last time someone left a teacup ride in my mixers' fence. Not sure who's this is but please message me if you think it's yours!


----------



## Proph

Open again! As before, I will be AFK the whole time and will not be responsive to messages in game. Please treat my island with respect!

Some additional notes:

*I will be shuffling my cataloguing selection for the next time I open! *I haven't decided which items I'll remove/replace, but some new items you'll see are the black and white rattan sets and the fireplaces. Please feel free to request sets as well - I have everything except the 15 items listed in my first post!
Additional DIYs have been added!
Saharah is here, and she is selling the following items: dungeon wall, train-station flooring, yellow stripes rug, black-design kitchen mat, tropical rug. She should be in the cataloguing area, so please feel free to purchase from her as well while you're here!


----------



## FaerieRose

Could you do shower sets and bathroom sinks next time? I'm missing those. Also, I'll try to remember to bring you a blue yucca.


----------



## Taz

Are you still open? i clicked on the link and it says the turnip code has spoiled.


----------



## Proph

Taz said:


> Are you still open? i clicked on the link and it says the turnip code has spoiled.



Just noticed there was a connection error - putting the island back up now! Sorry about that and thanks for letting me know!

New dodo code here.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

thank you so much! I came in (I was wearing a cat outfit!) and catalog'd your stuff. Left a bag of bells as thanks.


----------



## Peebers

hi i’m about to go in and I accidentally closed the dodo page the first time before i could leave the queue so i’m on there twice  could you kick the courie in the number 1 spot? ajdjdjdj im so sorry 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

hi i just left!! ty so much!! i left a bag of bells as thanks too


----------



## Proph

Open again! As before, I will be AFK the whole time and will not be responsive to messages in game. Please treat my island with respect!

*Some additional notes: *

*There's a few new items!* I've had my last selection out for a while so if there's any new sets you'd like to catalogue you can let me know - I'll start replacing out some of the older items. I now have my reorderable furniture catalogue pretty much completed, so you can request whatever and I can bring it out next time I open!


----------



## Lazy Faye

Stopped by again. tysm!


----------



## Tobyjgv

Hi!! I tried stopping by but it seems as if the Dodo code doesn't work anymore~~ Just wanted to let ya know!


----------



## Proph

Tobyjgv said:


> Hi!! I tried stopping by but it seems as if the Dodo code doesn't work anymore~~ Just wanted to let ya know!



Thanks for letting me know! There was a communication error - I've put the island back up again. Here's the new link.


----------



## Proph

It's been a while, but my island is open again! I'm testing out the Bell Tree Forums' new dodo queue function, so we'll be using that instead of Turnip Exchange for now. 

I've also swapped in the street organs, located left of the lighthouse!


----------



## xSany

Proph said:


> It's been a while, but my island is open again! I'm testing out the Bell Tree Forums' new dodo queue function, so we'll be using that instead of Turnip Exchange for now.
> 
> I've also swapped in the street organs, located left of the lighthouse!


Hey Im coming over right now if you don't mind. Also do you have any DIYS you're looking for? I got a handful so i can check if i got the ones you need


----------



## Proph

xSany said:


> Hey Im coming over right now if you don't mind. Also do you have any DIYS you're looking for? I got a handful so i can check if i got the ones you need



I'm down to my last 11 from villagers crafting and most of them are the flower wreaths/crowns so they're a bit on the rarer side haha ;_; but thank you for offering regardless even if you don't have any I need!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Hello! I would like to come if it is okay, this is the first time I'll be visiting someone's island apart from my best friend, I would like to give a tip also


----------



## xSany

Proph said:


> I'm down to my last 11 from villagers crafting and most of them are the flower wreaths/crowns so they're a bit on the rarer side haha ;_; but thank you for offering regardless even if you don't have any I need!


I see, unfortunetly i dont have them yet and like you said they are kinda rare so i probably wont have them for a long while either  You're welcome tho, i wish i could have been any help to you as well


----------



## Shinjukuwu

At the dodo airport if its okay to pop by! Don't want to turn up without it being okay first~
Edit : I'm thinking yes  on my way! Thank you


----------



## Morgana1

Hi. Still available for visit?


----------



## Proph

Alright I think I've allowed xSany, Shinjukuwu and Morgana1 access to my island's dodo code! Come over whenever you want.

I realized that the Bell Tree Forums' dodo code queuer doesn't automatically add people into the queue though and I need to afk for a while so after the three make it on my island I'm going to go make a Turnip Exchange link again to manage the queue for me  sorry about the inconvenience, folks.

*[edit] *Changed my mind and swapped it so that all registered users should be able to see the code, so maybe I don't need to go back to Turnip Exchange after all. Hopefully this doesn't get too chaotic haha - let me know if there are any issues!


----------



## xSany

Proph said:


> Alright I think I've allowed xSany, Shinjukuwu and Morgana1 access to my island's dodo code! Come over whenever you want.
> 
> I realized that the Bell Tree Forums' dodo code queuer doesn't automatically add people into the queue though and I need to afk for a while so after the three make it on my island I'm going to go make a Turnip Exchange link again to manage the queue for me  sorry about the inconvenience, folks.
> 
> *[edit] *Changed my mind and swapped it so that all registered users should be able to see the code, so maybe I don't need to go back to Turnip Exchange after all. Hopefully this doesn't get too chaotic haha - let me know if there are any issues!


Thank you! I left you a NMT next to you! <3


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Thank you for having me!! 
I left you some bells and I've sent you some tbt. Thank you


----------



## KatKarma

Fantastic selection, TYSM for letting us in!!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy

Thank you for having me! ❤ 
I left you a bag of bells as thanks for your generosity. :3


----------



## FaerieRose

I'm bringing you that blue yucca I promised.


----------



## TomNookisMySon

Thanks so much! Left a tip next to your player


----------



## Coco63

I would like to come if you’re still open


----------



## Lamebo

I’d love to come over but I’m having a hard time figuring out where the dodo code is? I apologize, I just read the announcement from TBT and still am not sure how to visit! Thanks for your patience, this is my 8th day here 

 Got it

thank so much, left a tip by the others


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll be coming over to catalog everything you have.


----------



## litilravnur

Just writing to let you know I'm omw. Thanks in advance 
_
EDIT: Thank you so much, left a little something next to you _


----------



## Bunnii

Hi I'm interested in cataloguing, ill be coming over


----------



## Buffi

Hi I’m coming to visit Momma Bear from Bookpinch!


----------



## Minou

Hi! I see in the title that you re still open so will come over. Hope that's ok
Aiming to catalog some of your sets. Tysm!

Edit: just left your island. That was lovely. Thanks again for hosting this^^ left you a tip.


----------



## Proph

Bumping this up just to say Matcha's still open! I'll probably leave my Switch on for a few more hours.

Thank you to all who's left me tips! I really appreciate it - and whoever left the nice sky blue wrapped present, that was a very nice touch


----------



## Proph

Aaaand we're open again with more new items! My freebie pile has also been replenished with DIYs and junk since I recently did a storage cleanout and some TTing. I'll be removing the coffee cups, tricycles, and floor seats after today, so today's your last chance to catalogue them here!

I'll be mostly AFK but I do read all messages left here - let me know if something goes missing or if there are any issues!!


----------



## R3i

Cataloging ❤
Edit: ty!


----------



## Nooblord

On my way to browse, ty!


----------



## Imbri

I'd like to stop by to catalog a few things, please.

Edit: Thank you very much! Left a tip.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'll be coming over to catalog 4 of the *"(New)"* items you have. Already have the laptops.

Thank you for your generosity. Left a 57k bell bag. (Or was it 56k?)


----------



## Muddy

TYVM!


----------



## Snek

Tysm! I need to catalogue many items!


----------



## WaltFalci

are u open?


----------



## Proph

WaltFalci said:


> are u open?



Yes, still open! Will likely leave my Switch on for the next few hours.


----------



## WaltFalci

Proph said:


> Yes, still open! Will likely leave my Switch on for the next few hours.


may I go?


----------



## Proph

WaltFalci said:


> may I go?



Yeah, just enter the Dodo at the top of the thread whenever you're ready!


----------



## WaltFalci

Proph said:


> Yeah, just enter the Dodo at the top of the thread whenever you're ready!


thank u very much


----------



## HaJi

May I come once again?


----------



## Proph

Genji_lvr said:


> May I come once again?



Yes, and no need to ask for permission - just enter the Dodo!


----------



## WaltFalci

Thank u so much, Proph! U helped me a lot


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hi there! I'd love to stop by in ~20 minutes if you're still going to be open (I feel rude just visiting without announcing it in the thread, haha). Especially since it's getting late. If you're closing up shop soon, that's fine! I don't want to keep you up too late.

I'd also love to bring a tip; I was browsing through the thread to see if there's anything you're looking for, and I was just wondering if you're still looking for any DIYs here? I believe that I have a few of those.

*Edit*: I went ahead and visited since it's getting late. But I don't want to bring a tip that won't be useful to you, so please just let me know whenever you see this what you'd like in return, and I'll visit your town whenever to bring it to you. Thank you so much again for the giveaway!

Also, I noticed that a Floor Light (I believe?) ended up in the Coffee Cup section. Somehow? All the Coffee Cups were there, but there wasn't a Floor Light section so... I'm not sure who the Floor Light belongs to? I just wanted to let you know that I found it~


----------



## Proph

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! I'd love to stop by in ~20 minutes if you're still going to be open (I feel rude just visiting without announcing it in the thread, haha). Especially since it's getting late. If you're closing up shop soon, that's fine! I don't want to keep you up too late.
> 
> I'd also love to bring a tip; I was browsing through the thread to see if there's anything you're looking for, and I was just wondering if you're still looking for any DIYs here? I believe that I have a few of those.
> 
> *Edit*: I went ahead and visited since it's getting late. But I don't want to bring a tip that won't be useful to you, so please just let me know whenever you see this what you'd like in return, and I'll visit your town whenever to bring it to you. Thank you so much again for the giveaway!
> 
> Also, I noticed that a Floor Light (I believe?) ended up in the Coffee Cup section. Somehow? All the Coffee Cups were there, but there wasn't a Floor Light section so... I'm not sure who the Floor Light belongs to? I just wanted to let you know that I found it~



Hey, sorry for the late reply! Yes, I'm still looking for all 11 diys in that image - since they're all rare I do have some wreath and crown DIYs I could trade with you! I'll check later today. Thanks for finding the floor light - I'm not sure whose it is either. What did you do with the floor light?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Proph said:


> Hey, sorry for the late reply! Yes, I'm still looking for all 11 diys in that image - since they're all rare I do have some wreath and crown DIYs I could trade with you! I'll check later today. Thanks for finding the floor light - I'm not sure whose it is either. What did you do with the floor light?



No need to apologize. I just wanted to make sure that you got a tip in the end. :'D

And thanks for letting me know! I can give you the Cute Rose Crown DIY, in that case. You don't have to trade me anything in return. I can come back right now if you're still open, or if it's getting late, I can visit another time. Please just let me know what works for you!

I just left the Floor Light where I found it, right in the Coffee Cup section, I believe it was.


----------



## Proph

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> No need to apologize. I just wanted to make sure that you got a tip in the end. :'D
> 
> And thanks for letting me know! I can give you the Cute Rose Crown DIY, in that case. You don't have to trade me anything in return. I can come back right now if you're still open, or if it's getting late, I can visit another time. Please just let me know what works for you!
> 
> I just left the Floor Light where I found it, right in the Coffee Cup section, I believe it was.



Thanks! I'm not sure if you're still there but you can drop it off if you're free - I'm semi AFK but I'll keep an eye out for it. <3


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Proph said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure if you're still there but you can drop it off if you're free - I'm semi AFK but I'll keep an eye out for it. <3



Oh, perfect timing. I was just about to sign off for the night, haha. I had meant to stop by myself if it looked like you were still open, but I got distracted while Scallop hunting. I'll stop by quickly and drop off the DIY right where your character is~

Thank you again for the giveaway, and enjoy the DIY! : D


----------



## Proph

Long time no see everyone  Not sure how much demand there are for cataloguing anymore but I've opened up once again since my DIY pile is getting cluttered.

Assume I'll be AFK the whole time and unresponsive, though I may check back on this thread periodically, so feel free to leave messages if something goes wrong. No need to ask for permission to come - just enter the Dodo!


----------



## Megaroni

Proph said:


> Long time no see everyone  Not sure how much demand there are for cataloguing anymore but I've opened up once again since my DIY pile is getting cluttered.
> 
> Assume I'll be AFK the whole time and unresponsive, though I may check back on this thread periodically, so feel free to leave messages if something goes wrong. No need to ask for permission to come - just enter the Dodo!


What's your preference for tipping? I have a ton of extra crafting supplies, NMTs, and IGB so I really want to give back in some way!


----------



## Proph

megantron said:


> What's your preference for tipping? I have a ton of extra crafting supplies, NMTs, and IGB so I really want to give back in some way!



It's absolutely not necessary but if you have any spare iron you don't need I'll take it off your hands! ❤ Thank you!


----------



## Debeers

Thank you for hosting! I left a stack of iron nuggets in front of your character


----------



## Proph

Extremely long time no see everyone  I just renewed my Switch online membership and picked up the game again in anticipation for the new update. I'm opening my island again to see how much demand there is for cataloguing the stuff from last year.

I have a few (11) random items on the ground unfenced that you can also catalogue, however it's been so long I have no idea what variants they are. Please don't take these home!

Assume I'll be AFK the whole time and unresponsive, though I may check back on this thread periodically, so feel free to leave messages if something goes wrong. No need to ask for permission to come - just enter the Dodo!


----------



## banjomins

Hi! I'm not sure if it's intentional or not so just in case I thought I'd let you know that it seems like your Dodo code isn't working!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021



banjomins said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if it's intentional or not so just in case I thought I'd let you know that it seems like your Dodo code isn't working!


also, the connection dropped unexpectedly and i accidentally ended up with one of your accessory stands that I need to return to you!


----------



## Proph

banjomins said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if it's intentional or not so just in case I thought I'd let you know that it seems like your Dodo code isn't working!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 2, 2021
> 
> 
> also, the connection dropped unexpectedly and i accidentally ended up with one of your accessory stands that I need to return to you!



It seems my Switch batteries died... I thought it was charging but it turns out my charger wasn't plugged into the wall  Sorry I didn't notice until now! I'm currently working on getting the code back up. After that I'll probably keep the island up for another few hours.

*[EDIT] *It should be up now! Sorry for the inconvenience everyone. @banjomins if you don't have time to come back just let me know which accessory stand it is so I can replace it!


----------



## banjomins

Proph said:


> It seems my Switch batteries died... I thought it was charging but it turns out my charger wasn't plugged into the wall  Sorry I didn't notice until now! I'm currently working on getting the code back up. After that I'll probably keep the island up for another few hours.
> 
> *[EDIT] *It should be up now! Sorry for the inconvenience everyone. @banjomins if you don't have time to come back just let me know which accessory stand it is so I can replace it!


I'm available now, I'll be right over to get it back!


----------



## ahbramey

I just stopped by, thanks so much!


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Just visited, thanks, will you be updating with new furniture soon?


----------



## SuShi.PiNK

Hello, I now learned what cataloging is thanks to you. I appreciate the awesome service you offer!! Thank you so much for everything!!


----------



## Vsmith

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Proph

Closed now, thank you all for coming!



Gigi_Pawpoint said:


> Just visited, thanks, will you be updating with new furniture soon?



Is there anything you'd like me to order? I can do so next time I open up - just can't guarantee when I'll open next since my IRL schedule is hectic. Tuesdays seem ideal for me to set up though, so if that works I can open it up then!

Offer is open to anyone btw if anyone else has sets they want to catalogue! Try to limit to two sets per person.


----------



## magicaldonkey

hi, i'd love to visit to catalogue everything next time this is open (would arrive with empty pockets ofc heh), but if i need to make multiple trips then that's cool!


----------



## Lyrica

I’d love to visit to catalogue too! I am really open to catalogue pretty much anything! This new update has given me so much excitement to play the game again!


----------

